# Harting Lieferengpass!!!



## Goldi (8 Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Lieferanten für Harting Stecker/Buchsen/Gehäuse. Harting sowie Steckerexpress haben 4-5Wochen Lieferzeit, ich sollte die Sachen bis ende nächster Woche haben.
46 Stück Buchseneinsatz Han Q4/2-F-c : TB09120063141
46 Stück Stifteinsatz Han Q8-0-M : TB09120083001
46 Stück Tüllengehäuse Han Compact-gs-Pg16 : TB09120080527
46 Stück Tüllengehäuse Han Compact-gs-M25 : TB19127080501
46 Stück Tüllengehäuse Han Compact-gs-Pg16 : TB19120080501
55 Stück UNI Dichtverschraubung: TB09000005086
300 Stück Han C Buchsenkontakt gedreht 40A: TB09320006204
350 Stück Han E Kontakte gedreht 16A: TB09330006104

hat jemand eine Idee wo ich diese Sachen noch zeitig herbekomme?
Kennt ihr ein geeigneteres Forum für mein Anliegen?

Vielen Dank schonmal

MfG Max Pohl


----------



## jabba (8 Juli 2010)

Frag doch mal im vetrieb bei denen nach, wer eventuell in Deutschland ein größeres Lager unterhält (Hab ich gerade mit Walter gemacht)

Ansonsten frag mal hier nach


----------



## TimoK (9 Juli 2010)

Muss es unbedingt Harting sein?

Was ist denn z.B. mit Weidmüller, das System ist ja kompatibel mit Harting...


----------



## Blockmove (9 Juli 2010)

ilme hat ebenfalls ein kompatibles Programm.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Goldi (9 Juli 2010)

Nein es muss nur kompatibel sein. Hersteller ist egal.


----------



## Byt (11 April 2011)

Wieland in Bamberg

Byt


----------



## MSB (11 April 2011)

Byt schrieb:


> Wieland in Bamberg



Ach und du meinst wirklich, das Wieland das 9 Monate in die Vergangenheit schicken kann?
Faszinierend.


----------

